# New Buzz Words / Sayings



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

* SINBAD.
Single working girls. Single income, no boyfriend and desperate.

* SWAMP-DONKEY
A deeply unattractive person.

* TESTICULATING.
Waving your arms around and talking bollocks.

* BLAMESTORMING.
Sitting round in a group, discussing why a deadline was missed or a project failed, and who was responsible.

* SEAGULL MANAGER.
A manager who flies in, makes a lot of noise, craps on everything, and then leaves.

* SALMON DAY.
The experience of spending an entire day swimming upstream only to get screwed and die.

* AEROPLANE BLONDE.
One who has bleached/dyed her hair but still has a 'black box'.

* PERCUSSIVE MAINTENANCE.
The fine art of whacking the crap out of an electronic device to get it to work again.

* OH - NO SECOND.
That minuscule fraction of time in which you realize that you've just made a BIG mistake (e.g. you've hit 'reply all').

* GREYHOUND.
A very short skirt, only an inch from the hare.

* JOHNNY-NO-STARS.
A young man of substandard intelligence, the typical adolescent who works in a burger restaurant. The 'no-stars' comes
from the badges displaying stars that staff at fast-food rest au rants often wear to show their level of training.

* MILLENNIUM DOMES.
The contents of a Wonder bra, i.e. extremely impressive when viewed from the outside, but there's actually naught in
there worth seeing.

* MONKEY BATH ...
A bath so hot, that when lowering yourself in, you go: 'Oo! Oo! Oo! Aa! Aa! Aa!'.

* TART FUEL.
Bottled premixed spirits, regularly consumed by young women.

* TRAMP STAMP
Tattoo on a female

* PICASSO BUM.
A woman whose knickers are too small for her, so she looks like she's got 4 buttocks


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

quality I will be using some of these!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

HAHAHA :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I will be recycling some of those ---- brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I have heard some of those before and Swamp Donkey is a fave of mine, but quite a few I will be robbing for future use ;-)

Charlie


----------

